# Zoltan Kocsis - Debussy



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He has a disc of piano music by Debussy, and I adore it! He is a fantastic interpreter of this work, anyone heard him?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Haven't heard his Debussy, but I like his recording of Ravel's concertos a lot.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> He has a disc of piano music by Debussy, and I adore it! He is a fantastic interpreter of this work, anyone heard him?


Actually there are four CD's worth, but OOP:









I haven't heard much of his Debussy, but his Mozart and Beethoven are superb.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> Actually there are four CD's worth, but OOP:
> 
> View attachment 110783
> 
> ...


That's the one I was talking about!


----------

